
Ask HN: Which web app do you use to plan/organise your thoughts and projects? - eecks
Looking for something to jot down ideas, make project plans, set deadlines and brain dump.<p>I would really like it to be web based in the browser.
======
thuruv
I'm relaying on my mobile { Windows Mobile 10 } using
[ClarusTasks]([https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/apps/clarustasks/9nblg...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/apps/clarustasks/9nblggh08p11)) for everything. . Extensible to my
amnesiac brain. .!

------
rosspanda
I use trello for almost everything

~~~
eecks
How do you set up your Trello boards?

